# Kawaii Kon



## Axelfox (Apr 11, 2010)

So who is going? Because i will be there and wear my fox tail and ears i got in the mail.

http://www.kawaii-kon.org/


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 11, 2010)

bump


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2010)

I would like this thread locked.


----------

